# Depression



## ZachT

Is there anyone that has depression with there dp???

If so, what do you do to cope with it???

-Zach


----------



## Sleepwalker

Theone2 said:


> Is there anyone that has depression with there dp???
> 
> If so, what do you do to cope with it???
> 
> -Zach


I think I do. Unfortunately i am doing nothing about it because all the newer drugs here are so expensive and not available in the public health system.
From my reading, I understand that most people with long-term illness (especially psychological ones) have depression--mild to severe.
I do take lamotrigine, which, I understand has antidepressant properties.
I am definitely looking into escitalopram...I'm saving for it.
Sorry I can't be of much support. 
Have you tried anything as yet?


----------



## Surfingisfun001

> Is there anyone that has depression with there dp???


Oh ya



> If so, what do you do to cope with it???


I've tried a number of SSRI's; Lexapro, Effexor, Celexa, Zoloft - to name a few. No improvement in any but Zoloft. It definitely keeps me from having negative thoughts such as ending my life but I can't say I really feel good from it, it just kind of numbs out some of the depression. I stopped taking it for a few months to see how things would be and the negative/suicidal thoughts came back so I went back on it. There are also natural things to help with depression such as St. Johns Wort (I've been wanting to try that out), eating healthy food and staying in shape is good, taking care of your hygiene, maintaining self-esteem, and staying social is key. I've isolated myself from people and the world a lot in the past 2 years which no doubt makes it harder now to interact and socialize with people. I also think finding someone to talk to who motivates you and is a mentor will help, be it a therapist, friend, parent, whoever. For me having someone to interact with that I look up to and can lay everything out on the table with helps a lot. The depression I get is the worst when I'm by myself and frustrated and have no means of getting the frustration out.


----------



## Rebekah

It gets depressing because NOBODY understands this problem except the forum folks. I don't even mention the word "depersonalization" because no one can relate to it at all!! I just need to say panic anxiety or whatever. It is very lonely to not be able to sit down on a couch beside someone and talk and relate about this problem. Even shrinks and docs really seem bewildered when you start talking about. Most docs will claim you don't even the damn problem, since they have no idea what it is. I really would like to start some local support/fellowship group in my area, but am afraid of not being able to handle to truly mentally ill who do not have intact reality testing. It might be too overwhelming. Taking a 20 minute nap, sort of like meditating, really helps with depression since I'm usually overstimulated in my brain and it helps me to calm down, then I feel more normal.


----------



## ZachT

well im on 20 mg lexapro right now.

I tend to figure out that when you do something you really like all the time, your depression may fade away.


----------



## Luciiz

I think everyone with DP/DR has atleast a mild depression.

Every day the fucking same. You can't feel pleasure in the little things any more.


----------



## Jessesaur

Yes, I find that anxiety, DP, and depression are sort of a package deal. They all seem to feed each other too.


----------



## voidvoid

Currently Im so depressed that i only manage to stay awake for like 4-6 hours a day. And its not laziness, trust me I know what pure depression "feels" like.


----------



## comfortably numb

I get bad depressive episodes where i sleep for 16 hours a day. The only anti-depressant that has ever helped this is wellbutrin (bupropion). It is a stimulating anti-depressant so it helps the sleep all day, constant severe fatigue, i feel like a zombie and get no pleasure from anything type of depression. It doesent work for everyone however.

I also take lamotrigine for bipolar disorder but it also has anti-depressant properties and these generally kick in before the anti-manic properties, Since lamotrigine is also used by some people to treat dp/dr it may be worth a shot. Either by itself or as a add on to a anti-depressant.


----------



## ZachT

Im really starting to think my bipolar is getting worse.
What are some of your bipolar symptoms???


----------



## comfortably numb

My symptoms are pretty much the usual ones. I get major depressive episodes alternating with hypomania, mania and mixed states. The mixed states are by far the worst that is for sure. I also get rapid cycling and i rapid cycle between moods very fast when unmedicated. I can go from manic to a mixed episode to major depresssion in a day if im not on a mood stabilizer. When i do get rapid cycling i usually go from a mixed episode to depression and back again. Also i sometimes get psychotic symptoms if im having a mixed episode or bad manic episode.

Thankfully it is fairly well controlled these days with the meds i take. The lamotrigine works wonders for rapid cycling, depressive episodes as well as manic episodes. Although it isint as strong at controlling mania as lithium or valproate is. Although valproate did almost nothing for me probably because i was on such a low dose due to the fact of my shrink being a idiot. The lithium/lamictal combo is fairly popular these days because lithium is great for controlling mania while lamictal is better at controlling the depressive episodes and rapid cycling.


----------



## ZachT

Well iam glad the meds help you


----------



## pancake

Yes, I get depression, usually over the winter months. Hurray for my circadian rhythm.In the past the shortened days would invariably set me off, but left unchecked the depressive symptoms would often continue right into june or july, leaving me only a couple of months of respite before the next round.

However, last January a friend lent me a daylight lamp/SAD light and it really took the edge off.
I started using it daily again in early September this year and I just can't believe the incredible difference it has made.

I know it doesn't help everybody, but I can't recommend giving it a try enough, especially if the seasons do affect your mood even just a little. You basically just sit in a room with your electric sun while reading or watching tv. I have heard five to fifteen minutes a day should do the trick, but I tend to have it in the background for an hour or two a day (until it tires my eyes).


----------



## Tim

surfingisfun001 said:


> I've tried a number of SSRI's; Lexapro, Effexor, Celexa, Zoloft - to name a few. No improvement in any but Zoloft. It definitely keeps me from having negative thoughts such as ending my life but I can't say I really feel good from it, it just kind of numbs out some of the depression. I stopped taking it for a few months to see how things would be and the negative/suicidal thoughts came back so I went back on it. There are also natural things to help with depression such as St. Johns Wort (I've been wanting to try that out), eating healthy food and staying in shape is good, taking care of your hygiene, maintaining self-esteem, and staying social is key. I've isolated myself from people and the world a lot in the past 2 years which no doubt makes it harder now to interact and socialize with people. I also think finding someone to talk to who motivates you and is a mentor will help, be it a therapist, friend, parent, whoever. For me having someone to interact with that I look up to and can lay everything out on the table with helps a lot. The depression I get is the worst when I'm by myself and frustrated and have no means of getting the frustration out.
Click to expand...

its the opposite for me. i usually get depressed if im around alot of people, especially if i dont have close friends nearby. I think it has something to do with everybody being so distant and happy, and i trapped in my stupid box.


----------



## Harleystreet

i have never faces this type of problem

Harely Street Psychotherapist


----------



## glosoli

I suffer from depression from time to time, but lately it's been worse than ever before.

A couple a days ago I took a deadly cocktail (heavy opiate & benzo) and went to bed. The minutes before I fell asleep I was thinking 'bout what I've done and the possible death. But I didn't care at all. I fell asleep sedated at peace, but unfortunately I woke up the next morning.

It's like the value of life is all gone, nothing matters anymore.

And how do I cope with this, well...


----------



## Ivan Hawk

I get it bad sometimes on and off. My depression is worsened when my neck is hurting bad some days (chronic pain issue) and it's not because of feeling sad over the pain, but rather a bizzare cross-linking of the nervous system between chronic pain and certain emotions - usually anger, depression, or anxiety. Mine is more with the depression/anxiety side.


----------



## AutumnFalls

Jessesaur said:


> Yes, I find that anxiety, DP, and depression are sort of a package deal. They all seem to feed each other too.


I agree. I have all three as well, with exceptionally high anxiety. I also have PTSD and I find that the DP protects me from being too traumatized by flashbacks, but at the same time, makes me unable to deal with my issues. My depression feeds the DP and vice versa. I am on citalopram which does help somewhat, but doesn't help my anxiety.


----------



## Sarasi3

Theone2 said:


> Is there anyone that has depression with there dp???
> 
> If so, what do you do to cope with it???
> 
> -Zach


Hi Zach,

Yes I have chronic depression and anxiety with my DP. I have had all three for nine years now. But it is better now than ever before.

I find it is all about getting the right balance in the areas of your life, to manage your depression and anxiety. For example: If I work too much, I get stressed; If I work too little, I get stressed; If I see too much of my friends and don't reserve time for myself, I get stressed; If I spend too much time alone and don't go out; I get stressed. I need to find a happy medium. Do you know what I mean?

I find just listening to your inner wants and needs and acting true to what you really want is the best way to deal with depression. If I want to go out for dinner (but I am finding it hard to get off the couch) I make myself get up and go out for dinner. I end up feeling better for treating myself well. If I am lonely and have no friends, I make myself go and meet people and make friends no matter how hard this may be at the time. If I do not follow through with these feelings, I end up self-victimising myself and I'll just lye on the couch all day, like I have done for years in the past. It's like investing for a happier future by collecting the things you want in your life as you go, baby step by baby step.

If I respect myself and my feelings, and look after myself well, I am happier.

I also keep in mind that my life will never be 'perfect'. I will never have the perfect house, friends, boyfriend, family, job, the list goes on. But if I can re-define the meaning of 'perfect' by seeing and accepting the flaws in the above areas of my life as something that is not negative, then anyone can have the 'perfect' life. This of course does not mean being complacent, we do need to strive to improve our lives, it's human nature. I guess I try to be happier in the moment and do the best with what I have now, without focussing too much on what I don't have, unless it is important.

I know this is easier said than done. After all dealing with depression or anxiety alone is horrible let alone having the torture of DP along with it all too. And believe me it has taken me years of dragging myself through and out of the darkest places. But it's amazing how changing the way you view your life, and trying to live true to your wants and needs, can have such a positive effect on the mind.

I also see a good psychologist, we are working on cognitive behavioural therapy. This seems to be working for me as I used to get obsessive negative thoughts that would spiral my whole day into deep depression. I no longer have this problem.

Anyways, I hope that your depression isn't too bad, I see that you posted this some time ago and I hope that now you are feeling much better









I found this link useful too. I know it is simple, but it helped me:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/19518-05-tips-for-mental-health/page__pid__189983__st__0&#entry189983


----------



## ZachT

Music is Freedom said:


> Hi Zach,
> 
> Yes I have chronic depression and anxiety with my DP. I have had all three for nine years now. But it is better now than ever before.
> 
> I find it is all about getting the right balance in the areas of your life, to manage your depression and anxiety. For example: If I work too much, I get stressed; If I work too little, I get stressed; If I see too much of my friends and don't reserve time for myself, I get stressed; If I spend too much time alone and don't go out; I get stressed. I need to find a happy medium. Do you know what I mean?
> 
> I find just listening to your inner wants and needs and acting true to what you really want is the best way to deal with depression. If I want to go out for dinner (but I am finding it hard to get off the couch) I make myself get up and go out for dinner. I end up feeling better for treating myself well. If I am lonely and have no friends, I make myself go and meet people and make friends no matter how hard this may be at the time. If I do not follow through with these feelings, I end up self-victimising myself and I'll just lye on the couch all day, like I have done for years in the past. It's like investing for a happier future by collecting the things you want in your life as you go, baby step by baby step.
> 
> If I respect myself and my feelings, and look after myself well, I am happier.
> 
> I also keep in mind that my life will never be 'perfect'. I will never have the perfect house, friends, boyfriend, family, job, the list goes on. But if I can re-define the meaning of 'perfect' by seeing and accepting the flaws in the above areas of my life as something that is not negative, then anyone can have the 'perfect' life. This of course does not mean being complacent, we do need to strive to improve our lives, it's human nature. I guess I try to be happier in the moment and do the best with what I have now, without focussing too much on what I don't have, unless it is important.
> 
> I know this is easier said than done. After all dealing with depression or anxiety alone is horrible let alone having the torture of DP along with it all too. And believe me it has taken me years of dragging myself through and out of the darkest places. But it's amazing how changing the way you view your life, and trying to live true to your wants and needs, can have such a positive effect on the mind.
> 
> I also see a good psychologist, we are working on cognitive behavioural therapy. This seems to be working for me as I used to get obsessive negative thoughts that would spiral my whole day into deep depression. I no longer have this problem.
> 
> Anyways, I hope that your depression isn't too bad, I see that you posted this some time ago and I hope that now you are feeling much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this link useful too. I know it is simple, but it helped me:
> 
> http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/19518-05-tips-for-mental-health/page__pid__189983__st__0&#entry189983


Good post. I am currently seeing a shrink now. but my depression has not improved. I do plan on finding that right combination of meds to help me. If you want to share info about our symptoms of depression, feel free to message me. It's good to talk to someone who understands what each other is or was going through.
-Zach


----------

